# What Extra Hops To Add To Amber Ale?



## BPH87 (18/8/12)

Hey brewers!

I am going to do an Amber Ale tomorrow morning. 
I am looking to increase it to a "hoppy amber ale" so far it has;

20g Williamette @ 60min
33g Williamette @ 20min

I have a fair bit of Amarillo, Cascade, Simcoe, Nelson Sauvin, Williamette hops in stock.

Looking for more aroma I think.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers Ben


----------



## Beersuit (18/8/12)

Hay mate I do a pale ale with a combo of cascade late in the boil and then dry hopped with nelson sauvin. 
Turns out fairly tasty to me. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## jyo (18/8/12)

Cascade and Simcoe are great together and work well with williamette. Used in equal amounts at 10 minutes and flameout to your desired IBU will be magic.


----------



## cam89brewer (18/8/12)

Cascade always works well as a late addition in most darker/malty american style beers. If you are going to use simcoe as advised above I would highly recommend that you only use a small amount as if used in large amounts you may get too much of a pine like flavour and IMO would be off putting in an amber ale.


----------

